# Difference between poodle sizes



## Countrylady1071 (Aug 9, 2012)

Are there any common personality differences between the three different poodles sizes? Or are they all basically the same dogs, just different sizes? I know every dog had a unique personality. But is a mini just as likely to want to swim and be very active, and as trainable as a standard? Are smaller sizes more yippy? 
My boyfriend thinks all poodles are foo foo dogs, and I've met some awesome standards who are most definitely NOT foo foo. Just been very curious about the smaller sizes latey, especially the minis, so that's why I'm asking 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know, but I'd like to so I'm subbing...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Minis have a lot more energy in general than most standards, although there are plenty of standards that are high energy. Minis seem to be able to tolerate as much hiking, walking, running as you can give them. The toys are very active. Of the three sizes, the standard is the calmest, although there are also some calmer minis. It would be important to meet the sire and dam of the puppy. 

And, no, poodles are most certainly NOT foo foo dogs. It's the haircuts that make people think that. Tell your boyfriend you can cut them anyway you want and they can look very much like any other sporting breed if kept short.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks! 
I have told him that, several times  I don't think he will believe me until he actually meets a poodle! The few poodles I've met have really been great dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Country Lady,
You may want to have him take a peek at the Poodle History Project online, which explains about the heritage of our poodles, hunting/sledding/herding/war dogs/search and rescue.... .huge step from foo-foo. These dogs are REAL dogs, masters of versatility. Really.


http://www.poodlehistory.org/http://www.poodlehistory.org/
New Page 1

I don't do foof. I have poodles, I love poodles.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sure some of this is just my individual dogs' personalities, but I have both a mini and a spoo, and while they are definitely both poodles, they are quite different from each other. Both are very intelligent and eager to please, but my mini is a bit jumpier/mouthier by nature, and my standard is a bit more laid back and uses his paws more than his mouth. My mini is a bit more self-entertaining, and will happily chew on a toy for an hour, while my spoo needs a little more human interaction when he exercises/plays. Both are quite active, though. I have been hiking with my mini and he would drag me up and down hills all day if I let him. My spoo definitely has a BIG dog personality, and is not at all fru fru...he runs through the bushes, plays in the torrential downpour...he is a very "doggie" dog! My mini is a bit more princely ("no thank you, I'll wait to go outside until you turn of the rain, please!"). 

Just my observations of my 2 dogs. Not sure how other poodles are. =)


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I have only had my mini for three months, from 6-9 months, but he is *not* a foo foo dog. He does need to be engaged with people and likes to cuddle but, his the best retriever of any dog at the dog park and he will run circles around all the big dogs!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a toy when I was a kid. It was very laid back, very much like my standard that I have today. Both were/are cuddlers. Both smart and willing to please ect. Our toy was all dog all the time, just weighed less...


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> Are there any common personality differences between the three different poodles sizes? Or are they all basically the same dogs, just different sizes? I know every dog had a unique personality. But is a mini just as likely to want to swim and be very active, and as trainable as a standard? Are smaller sizes more yippy?
> My boyfriend thinks all poodles are foo foo dogs, and I've met some awesome standards who are most definitely NOT foo foo. Just been very curious about the smaller sizes latey, especially the minis, so that's why I'm asking


I really do not think there are any personality differences with regard to size. My very small toy is not yippy in fact she is usually in stealth mode. She only barks when she feels it is warranted. She is really a macho little dog even for a girl! 

We were walking to the mail box off leash to get the mail like we usually do at lunch when a neighbor I know came over to talk. Little GiGi stood in front of me with her little legs spread and growled and barked at my neighbor and would not let her approach me. She is so small I don't think she could have done any damage, but I really did not want my neighbor to hurt GiGi if she did attack. 

I just told GiGi she was a good girl, that is enough and I picked her up. She kept her eye on the neighbor but did not continue to bark. I really do not like that neighbor and maybe GiGi sensed it. If nothing else she is a good judge of character.

My oversized toy (12 inches), Sasha does bark more but she is going blind and will bark for assistance when she can't get her bearings or she wants you to get her something. She will lead me to the food bowl or will nag me to go to bed at the right time. I must admit though Sasha is a foo foo dog. She really acts like her S--t dosen't stink. GiGi on the other hand is a real tomboy and gets into everything.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Poodle sizes are very much on a sliding scale. We know the AKC height limits, but I have an oversized toy. I've also had a small mini and oversized minis. I don't think you can make generalizations based on size. They have very individual personalities. As others said, look at the parents. Beau, my oversized toy, had a very laid back mom. While I was there looking at her pups, she happily jumped on a bench beside me to take a break from the little ones. Beau is also a very easy going guy. I think we all tend to love our chosen size and think it is the best. There are wonderful dogs in every size range. Generalizations are fort Archie Bunker. Sorry if my age is showing.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

You will find calm standards and energetic standards, calm toys and energetic toys, calm minis and energetic minis. I think the answer to your question, though is ANY of the sizes have the potential to be active and "big dog" if that is what you are looking for. (But it's also possible to get a mellow couch potato standard poodle.)

My mini is very active. He loves to play fetch and tug. Actually, he just loves to play. All the time. He has tons of toys and will play with them by himself or with me. I take him hiking with me. As long as it's not too hot he will do five miles with hills no problem. And then after resting for a few hours, he would be ready to do it all over again if I asked him to.  

He is a fun dog and he is my first small dog... I am now sold on the wonderful traits of smaller breeds. He's 17 pounds, so not too small, not too big. I can easily carry him if necessary, he can't reach the counters to counter surf, which is nice. He doesn't hog the bed or couch. 

He needed a LOT of exercise when he was younger (from about 6 months old to about 18 months), but now he has mellowed out considerably. Although he is still always game for anything, he loves to just go, go, go. The difference is now at almost 3 years old, he will also just chill on the couch if that’s what we’re doing.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

We have an adult mpoo mix and a spoo pup. Both are pretty active, though at 8 years old our mpoo has slowed down a lot. She'll run around like crazy when guests arrive (she needs lots of petting) and our spoo boy is 9 weeks and FULL of energy though I attribute that to age rather than size. 

I agree, it's absolutely all about temperament and genetics. We requested a mild-mannered pup and for the most part he wants to please and will do whatever his humans are doing. The mpoo wasn't like that. She was go..go..go..for years. Hope that helps from a multi-size poodle household..


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would beg to differ on the fact that standards are calmer. Sunny is so calm and balanced sometimes I have to check if there is a pulse. Everyone comments on it......he is very grounded, calm, focused and attentive. He is not a jumpy, barky, yippy dog, and has lots of energy, but can also be very calm. I would caution generalizing temperment for a toy, mini or standard. I believe correct breeding for temperment, etc., will produce a Poodle, breed standard, and you can always have a dog with a different temperment. I have had miniature poodles for 30 years and Sunny is very calm, where my others were not --- but they were also not from a reputable breeder.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

PaddleAddict, I think it's funny that you mentioned your poodle is too small to counter surf. Paige, at all of 8 pounds gets on the counters every chance she can. She's an oversize toy at 12 inches tall. 

I have found my poodles to be active without being nuts, incredibly intelligent and have learned an 'off' switch. They can track, learn tricks faster than any other breed I've had, and are not any 'barkier' than my big dogs. 

I love these guys!


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a spoo (Cal) that comes from a reputable breeder. I also have a 6+ y.o. small spoo (Yuki: 17.5") that I know nothing about. She might not even be a pure bred (I sent in a dna sample yesterday), but she looks, feels and even smells like a poodle. Cal in essence is calm, friendly, very smart, at times stubborn, goofy, loves chasing a toy, but he is also an insecure barker (working on that), which can be annoying at times. Yuki is calm, almost stoic, very cudly, follows me everywhere, moderately playful, easy going, super smart (that is definitely poodle  ), barks almost only when Cal starts to bark. She's not perfect though. She likes to attack skateboarders and all other kind of skaters :thumpdown: All in all I would say that Yuki is much calmer than Cal.


----------

